# Pond snails



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm curious but do pond snails shed thier shell when they outgrow their old one? 

How long do pond snail eggs take to hatch?

How long do pond snails after hatching are able to reproduce again?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

they will continue to grow and build new shell material as they age. 
most pond snails do not get much bigger than about 1 cm or so.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ksimdjembe said:


> they will continue to grow and build new shell material as they age.
> most pond snails do not get much bigger than about 1 cm or so.


So if I see a pond snail shell on the bottom of a bottle (I have mine in a 2L bottle) that means it died or got eaten?

I've got a lot of eggs in that 2L bottle.


----------

